# Question about rooting/unlocking



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay...just picked up the Note 2 a few days ago. Probably about to root and ROM pretty soon. Coming from the GNex in which everything was very easy to do (unlocking bootloader and such). What methods are there at this point to unlock and root? Is unlocking even required at this point (much like the Motorola Bionic...own that as well)?

Thanks for the input.

Ben


----------



## Bajanman (Feb 2, 2013)

Bendr0id said:


> Okay...just picked up the Note 2 a few days ago. Probably about to root and ROM pretty soon. Coming from the GNex in which everything was very easy to do (unlocking bootloader and such). What methods are there at this point to unlock and root? Is unlocking even required at this point (much like the Motorola Bionic...own that as well)?
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Ben


Well there's plenty of options out there to root your device. I used Chainfire auto root. Google it!







Then flashed a recovery CWM, and choose my Rom of choice. And the only reason you need to unlock if your going to b using it on another network..
Just my 2¢

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought Adam Outler's casual root was by far the easiest root method I have used.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea... I think I am going to go the Outer way. From what I have read it seems unlocking is also required for custom kernels as well.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bajanman (Feb 2, 2013)

Bendr0id said:


> Yea... I think I am going to go the Outer way. From what I have read it seems unlocking is also required for custom kernels as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Good luck to you. Didn't try his method. Mine was one click done. 2 minutes phone was done rooting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bajanman said:


> Good luck to you. Didn't try his method. Mine was one click done. 2 minutes phone was done rooting.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Rooting is not the same as unlocking. In case you didn't know.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Bajanman said:


> Well there's plenty of options out there to root your device. I used Chainfire auto root. Google it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 unlocking the bootloader is different than carrier unlock.I think the one click also unlocks the bootloader for you.can't be sure though.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

If anyone comes across or heard about a new unlock and root for the newest update we should get it up as quick as possible as to get everyone up and running on the same page enjoying our phones the way they should be enjoyed. Not sure if Adams curious method has been completed yet.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> If anyone comes across or heard about a new unlock and root for the newest update we should get it up as quick as possible as to get everyone up and running on the same page enjoying our phones the way they should be enjoyed. Not sure if Adams curious method has been completed yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


I like that idea 

Here it is! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272066

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> I thought Adam Outler's casual root was by far the easiest root method I have used.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed... plus it's always up to date.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

